# Mit Outlook Anhänge aus verschiedenen Emails gleichzeitig drucken



## Sunday (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo liebe User,

ich hätte da mal ne Frage zu Outlook:

Ist es möglich, Anhänge aus mehreren einzelnen Emails durch einen Befehl gleichzeitig zu drucken?

Problem: ein Lieferant schickt immer seine Rechnungen in automatisch generierten Emails ab, d.h. für jede Rechnung kommt eine Email. Da wir die Rechnungen ja in gedruckter Form benötigen, wäre es sinnvoll alle gleichzeitig zu drucken und nicht jede Mail zu öffnen und dann den Druckbefehl auszuführen.

Freue mich auf Eure Antworten.

Gruß,
Sunday


----------

